# Hello



## Deathtouch Bride (Jan 31, 2006)

Okay Deathtouch is pushing me to say hello. So hello. I am the creative genius behind the man calling himself Deathtouch. I think his stuff is great, but that is because I help. My house is halloween all year long with a little bit of Christmas added in. I love horror movies and all the blood and gore of Halloween. Learning to duplicate it is a challenge but fun.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Hello!


----------



## Deathtouch Bride (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello chairman, can you get rid of the ghost in my house. My husband sees a little old person in our house


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

A little old person? I'm intreaged. Welcome to the street!


----------



## Deathtouch Bride (Jan 31, 2006)

We think it is my mom. She died of cancer so she looked older than she was and had very little grey hair. She scares the hell out of Deathtouch


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think someone needs to get off the forums and back in the kitchen. LOL.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

hey claymud you stole my welcome line! oh well welcome to the street


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome to Unpleasant Street! ::Fends DeathTouch off with a wooden spoon.:: Forget that nonsense! A woman's place is not in the kitchen; it's in the garage, corpsing Buckies and carving tombstones.


----------



## Deathtouch Bride (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks, but my tombstone carving needs a little help, they were kind of pitiful last year. I want to put a mud monster hovering over one this year


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Velcome to de forums. Mwa-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

"We're ready to believe you!"


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello Mrs. D., welcome. The kitchen counter is actually a great place to cast skulls. And if you can get her in there cooking food DT, I'm there, lol.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Vlad said:


> The kitchen counter is actually a great place to cast skulls.


Also a great place to cast _spells_ (if you're a kitchen witch)

Welcome Bride of the Death!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah, what they said!

Welcome!

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ha ha ha. They are calling you Mrs. D. Like from Different Strokes series. "What ja talking about Mrs. D?"

You know, DT-B, I was going to give you the Unpleasant Street T-shirt with the pretty red skelly on it, but now it is war.(Halloween Prop War) Challenge me to for the $20 prop. Well, I never&#8230; You will think we are on Halloween Prop Survivor when we are done. Ha ha ha[Evil Laugh] And I think I will even make you walk to Transworld. Ha ha ha[Louder Evil Laugh]


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome DT-B!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome to a very strange online world.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, I'm sure DT has filled you in on all the gruesome details of what goes on around here so I'll simply say, "Hello!"


----------



## Deathtouch Bride (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm a good cook it's the skulls that take the time. I'm picky


----------



## Deathtouch Bride (Jan 31, 2006)

Ya like you scare me, I have keys I'll get there myself. And I'm gonna wear the red skelly t-shirt anyway, I wash it, I hide it, I wear it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Deathtouch Bride said:


> Ya like you scare me, I have keys I'll get there myself. And I'm gonna wear the red skelly t-shirt anyway, I wash it, I hide it, I wear it.


Well DT Bride, it looks as like DT lives in a bit of fantasy land. You are obviously the head of the prop building homestead

I can't wait to see what you going to build for this contest!!!

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Well I hope FE that my wife is good enough to build her own house because she is going to need it. If you get what I mean. Hope she can do it within 20 bucks. LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You folks are too much! lol....

Jeff


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings DT bride, and welcome


----------

